# Shortpay



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Vielleicht helfe ich mit meinen Tips einigen Betroffenen, die auch von Shortpay "heimgesucht" wurden. Ich hatte am 13.8. im Internet den Routenplaner aufgerufen, da ich mit dem Auto an die Ostsee fahren wollte. Ich bekam die Auffordrung, meine Handy-Nr. und e-mail-Adresse einzugeben, um einen Zugangscode zu erhalten. Das habe ich gemacht und bekam promt per e-mail einen Code. In dieser Nachricht stand nichts von einem Betrag oder einem Abo, das ich gerade abgeschlossen haben soll. Ich habe diese e-mail ausgedruckt und werde eine Rechnung, die mir für angebliche Dienstleistungen gestellt wird, nicht anerkennen! Absender-Adresse: [email protected] 
Ab dem 14.8. bekam ich dann diese ominösen SMS, in denen mir die Höhe meines Kontostandes mitgeteilt wurde, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen konnte. Die in dieser Nachricht angegebene Tel.-Nr. 018057702008 habe ich dann angerufen. Hier ist nur eine automatische Ansage zu hören, mit der mir die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde, mein Abo zu kündigen. Folgendes habe ich befolgt: Ich habe an die Nummer 80777 per SMS die Worte: "STOP ALL" geschickt und habe sofort die Nachricht erhalten: "Ihr Abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter mobile.shortparty.de" Absender: 80777
Ich lasse mir für diesen Monat eine Rechnung zuschicken und werde den angeführten Betrag, den "shortpay" von mir haben will einfach abziehen und nicht überweisen. Ich glaube nicht, daß sie ihn erfolgreich bei mir eintreiben werden, denn sie können mir nicht nachweisen, daß hier ein ordentlicher Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Ich wurde ja nicht mal in Form von  Kleingedrucktem irgendwie informiert, daß und warum ich etwas zu bezahlen habe.
Wieso werden solche Machenschaften nicht untersagt oder muß erst jemand diese [] anzeigen?
Also Leute, ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen. Viele Grüße von Conny

*[Virenscanner: Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert]*


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

ConnyhOPPE schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Internet den Routenplaner aufgerufen, da ich mit dem Auto an die Ostsee fahren wollte.


Zum Thema Routenplaner hatte ich mich vorgestern > HIER < mal als Beispiel ausgelassen. Berichte bitte weiter über Deine Erfahrung mit der gekürzten Rechnung und was Dein Mobilfunker dazu meint, denn mEn wird das so nicht gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Also so eine bodenlose Frechheit. Ich bin eine von den glücklichen, die 85 € an shortpay zahlen dürfen. Kann man dagegen nicht rechtlich vorgehen? Habe gestern eine halbe Stiunde mit meinem Netzanbieter telefoniert, und rausgekommen ist , dass ich es bezahlen muss....


----------

